# Best places to visit in Scotland



## newbie tourer (Apr 24, 2017)

Hey folks. I've hired a motorhome for 1 week to take my mum and dad on a touring holiday, and I'm looking for ideas of where to go and where to park overnight. Believe it or not, not only am I Scottish, and have lived my entire life in Scotland, but my mum and dad owned motorhomes for years, and only once did we tour our home country. There are places we went to that I plan to visit again, like Glencoe, Fort William and Inverness. However, I'm ashamed to say there are many places in Scotland I've never seen, and that's why I'm asking where you regular tour folks would recommend. I'm also looking for ideas on places to stay overnight, both free if possible, and also recognized tourer stops.


----------



## Robmac (Apr 24, 2017)

newbie tourer said:


> Hey folks. I've hired a motorhome for 1 week to take my mum and dad on a touring holiday, and I'm looking for ideas of where to go and where to park overnight. Believe it or not, not only am I Scottish, and have lived my entire life in Scotland, but my mum and dad owned motorhomes for years, and only once did we tour our home country. There are places we went to that I plan to visit again, like Glencoe, Fort William and Inverness. However, I'm ashamed to say there are many places in Scotland I've never seen, and that's why I'm asking where you regular tour folks would recommend. I'm also looking for ideas on places to stay overnight, both free if possible, and also recognized tourer stops.



Applecross is a must, and there are wildcamping spots as well as a site there. I would also recommend Durness, and around the Cairngorms.

Also worth buying a Hopscotch ticket and visiting some of the Hebrides.


----------



## Mike Parkinson (Apr 25, 2017)

If your taking Mum and Dad and they used to tour why not ask them where they want to go.Going places they used to or never got to might be a better more memorable trip for them.A lot of nostalgia and memories might come flooding back and make the trip realy good for them.
Two of my kids are at uni and one going this year (fingers crossed for exams).They don't come anymore but when me and the misses visit places we got to before all the good times come flooding back.


----------



## winks (Apr 25, 2017)

If Fort William and Inverness are definite waypoints I would take the short trip out to Chanonry Point and see if you can spot the dolphins. If you have only the week don't waste the time driving, its amazing where the time goes.

Cheers

H


----------



## colinm (Apr 25, 2017)

A week is not a lot of time unless you want to spend all your time on the road.
I'd say you only have time for a couple of other places to visit on top of those you have listed if you want to explore to any depth as opposed to driving throu.


----------



## Mick Browne (Apr 25, 2017)

newbie tourer said:


> Hey folks. I've hired a motorhome for 1 week to take my mum and dad on a touring holiday, and I'm looking for ideas of where to go and where to park overnight. Believe it or not, not only am I Scottish, and have lived my entire life in Scotland, but my mum and dad owned motorhomes for years, and only once did we tour our home country. There are places we went to that I plan to visit again, like Glencoe, Fort William and Inverness. However, I'm ashamed to say there are many places in Scotland I've never seen, and that's why I'm asking where you regular tour folks would recommend. I'm also looking for ideas on places to stay overnight, both free if possible, and also recognized tourer stops.



I was in the Fort William - Glen Co area Easter time. A very nice camp site at Invergarry. Nice walks in Glenco and the Clachaig Inn for a few beers.  And there are wild camping areas in Glenco. Nice one just off the A82. 2 mins from the Inn. As people have said. Don't spend all your time driving.


----------



## caledonia (Apr 25, 2017)

Why not try Dumfries and Galloway it's a lovely place and you'll have it to yourself. To busy in the Highlands, everybody and thier dog doin the NC500 this year.


----------



## Hawkeye (Apr 25, 2017)

“Philips Navigator Scotland” or go to your local library and borrow O.S. maps.  Checkout areas, which have a picnic table symbol.
Ardnamurchan;  Assynt Coigach “The Summer Isles” visit the bar at Altandhu


----------



## newbie tourer (Apr 26, 2017)

Mike Parkinson said:


> If your taking Mum and Dad and they used to tour why not ask them where they want to go.Going places they used to or never got to might be a better more memorable trip for them.A lot of nostalgia and memories might come flooding back and make the trip realy good for them.
> Two of my kids are at uni and one going this year (fingers crossed for exams).They don't come anymore but when me and the misses visit places we got to before all the good times come flooding back.



Unfortunately, their touring in Scotland involved going up to Aberdeen and parking next to my Uncles house, so their knowledge of the beauty spots in Scotland is as limited as mine to be honest. Hence why I'm looking for a more expert opinion


----------



## Mick Browne (Apr 26, 2017)

caledonia said:


> Why not try Dumfries and Galloway it's a lovely place and you'll have it to yourself. To busy in the Highlands, everybody and thier dog doin the NC500 this year.



Agree its a nice place, I went there to wild camp on my visit to Scotland. But I am not going to pay for a wild camp spot by a lake. And you cannot get internet connection to pay for the night stay. Just a money making racket IMHO.
Get a permit | Camping | - Loch Lomond & The Trossachs National Park


----------



## 2cv (Apr 26, 2017)

Mick Browne said:


> Agree its a nice place, I went there to wild camp on my visit to Scotland. But I am not going to pay for a wild camp spot by a lake. And you cannot get internet connection to pay for the night stay. Just a money making racket IMHO.
> Get a permit | Camping | - Loch Lomond & The Trossachs National Park



Loch Lomond and Trossachs is a fair way away from Dumfries and Galloway.


----------



## Wisewoman (Apr 26, 2017)

If you do go Dumfries way then I've just visited here: Land Art project in Dumfries & GallowayCrawick Multiverse | Crawick Artland Trust CRAWICK MULTIVERSE An Art, Environment and Regeneration Project and loved it.

Up the top at Durness is fabulous too -you could  check out the nearby Balnakiel Craft village there. No shortage of WC places in the NW either!

Melissa


----------



## Deleted member 9849 (Apr 26, 2017)

AndyR said:


> Have a look at .....
> 
> Undiscovered Scotland: Home Page
> 
> ...



Excellent link for touring Scotland,now bookmarked and thanks for posting.


----------



## Mick Browne (Apr 27, 2017)

2cv said:


> Loch Lomond and Trossachs is a fair way away from Dumfries and Galloway.



Mmmmmmm. Yes you are correct. I was on a different wavelength. Derrrr.


----------



## jackwlork (Apr 27, 2017)

Google Maps


 Loch Morlich is one of my favourite places to stay.  hope this helps Cairngormes is a beautiful area the youth Hostel does Fish and chips on a Friday too.


----------



## newbie tourer (Apr 28, 2017)

Thank you. 


 Loch Morlich is one of my favourite places to stay.  hope this helps Cairngormes is a beautiful area the youth Hostel does Fish and chips on a Friday too.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Deleted member 47550 (May 4, 2017)

The site at Invergarry is superb and is adults only!! Excellent towpath to walk or cycle along to Fort Augustus at bottom of Loch Ness. Lovely owners of site and we always stop there each time we visit Scotland. You could take yourself over to Lochinver area which is really beautiful and wild with some lovely WC spots and a nice campsite (when not busy) at Achmelvich or Clacktoll. Bit further up go and visit the UK's most remote beach just south of Durness at Sandwood Bay. It's about a 4 mile walk to it from Sheigra and you can Wild Camp at either Polin Beach or a mile up the road is very small car park at Oldshore which has a public toilets open 24 hrs. About 10 cars would fit but very tight road down to it - no issues for us with our VWT5 LeisureDrive - much larger may have an issue. There was no-one when we stayed last year and lovely beach for evenings walk before the trek to Sandwood Bay (we'll be there in just over a week). Smoo cave is worth a visit at Durness. OUr camper is named after the cave guide "Colin" as when we went he had left a wonderful hand written note saying 'No tour today as water levels in cave to high - Colin'..................which made us laugh.

Could go on forever......................... Skye - nice site at Staffin where you can walk down to beach and hunt down the dinosaur footprints!!!!

How long have you got for a list - the first poster has said my favourite - Applecross. Lovely site behind probably one of the best pubs in the UK, the Applecross Inn. Only issue is the route in- the Bealach na Ba. If you don't have a had for heights and don't like real hairpin bends use the long route from Torridon end as the pass ascends some 2000 ft in a short distance but the views at the top are spectacular looking out over towards Skye - word of warning if your vehicle is anything much bigger than a VW T5 you could find yourself in a sticky situation!!!!!!!!!

Above all enjoy and as said don't simply drive around........................


----------



## Beemer (May 4, 2017)

*Resipole Camp Site*

Visit Resipole Camp Site and ask to speak to Vince and Suzy (Wardens), tell Vince (my twin) his brother sent you (Dave).


----------



## jackwlork (May 23, 2017)

newbie tourer said:


> Thank you.
> 
> 
> Loch Morlich is one of my favourite places to stay.  hope this helps Cairngormes is a beautiful area the youth Hostel does Fish and chips on a Friday too.


[/QUOTE]

SADLY this is no longer an option as the rangers have up signs for NO OVERNIGHTS for camper shame is was one of my favourites :sad:


----------

